# jolly trolly holly night



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Our local farmer's market was part of a "Jolly, Trolly, Holly Night" They had a local trolly take shoppers around the area (including the farmer's market). All the local merchants promoted the event. We sold a BUNCH of soap. Yes, it was dark, but not too dark. The owners of the market hung lights and had little electric tea lights for each vendor. Vendors brought camping lights. The owners had one of those patio campfires, and chairs for folks to sit and chat. Some of the vendors had lights from the cover of the shelter. The owners provided a tailgate refreshment area with biscuits, soda and water. Although this it a small market, I just thought this was such a nice event. Maybe other markets would to the same.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Next week in downtown Lynchburg they are having "Downtown Diva Crawl" from 5pm to 8pm. It starts at the market, and the first 500 patrons get a free tote bag. After they hit the market they have to go 20 other businesses that are participating and get stamped, after which they will be allowed into the ball. I"m hoping it won't be too cold for a good turnout. I'm planning on handing out a bunch of samples...don't know if the ladies will be in a buying mood, might be they are in a hurry to get their stamps and get on to the ball. It should be fun though.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun! All our outdoor markets are over by the end of October.


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

This past Saturday at the Frederick farmers market, they had Brian Volt of Volt Restaurant demonstrate a recipe. He did it right across from our stand and we got so busy that I couldn't see or hear what he was making. 
He is the one who won on the Chef show last year. He ran against his brother and one other chef. Since I don't have TV, I haven't seen the show but I know it costs a bunch to eat at his place since one of my SIL's has and she said that it is all about presentation there. I wish I could have seen what he was doing. All I really saw of him was when he came over for an egg for his recipe. We raided one from our last dozen and then gave the rest of the dozen to another customer for free.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it's great to see so many people interested in local food and crafts and revitalizing downtown areas. It's a small step, but it's encouraging after so much of our farmland and food growing is now in the hands of huge corporations. Yippi for small farms and businesses!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is very encouraging to see so many people so interested in local quality products.
We all knew this backlash would come to the impersonal mass production mass marketed ever falling quality that is the norm now. Most people enjoy some interaction on a personal level with the people they buy from. I am so happy to see so many people participating in bringing back real food and real handmade!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Like*


----------

